# Bulk Essential Oils



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

*EO Wholesale / Bulk*

http://www.lebermuth.com/


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Chef,

given that so little is used in mixes with bees, the cost of bulk doesn't justify (at least to me at this point) buying more then oz bottles. 

I am finding that I can get by with about 1/4 of what my original recipes are. I was using way too much and through trail and error this spring am cutting way down on the amount and it is still just as effective if not more so.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> Chef,
> 
> given that so little is used in mixes with bees, the cost of bulk doesn't justify (at least to me at this point) buying more then oz bottles.
> 
> I am finding that I can get by with about 1/4 of what my original recipes are. .


Well I order by the three & five gallon cans it is alot cheaper.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Keith: Where do you order from?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Chef, for oils, I order from Lebermuth.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

They are great to deal with. I also order in gallon cans. much cheaper and I can help out other beeks in my area


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Sub Thyme oil for the Wintergreen. I don't have the link. But most have gone away from the Wintergreen. Do an advance search on poster BEES4U. He has some post on that. 

Here is a link for hbh or EO's. I use the last formula Alpha post. That is basicly the same formula I have been using. My bees love it!! 


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218469

If you will place your Letchin in a small amout of water for a few hours. It will be desolved in that water. Then just add it when ready.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Last time I ordered oils(last year) I got a buy 1 get 1 free or 1/2 off from GNC


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Derek said:


> Sub Thyme oil for the Wintergreen.


Derek, Essential oils have many uses in the bee hive other than just HBH, the two you listed happen to work great for mites.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

The modes of action are different. Vaporizeing thyme oil or crystals to desicate the mites is very effective but the chemical compounds in it do not do the same thing when used in feed. Do your research on this


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

rainesridgefarm said:


> but the chemical compounds in it do not do the same thing when used in feed. Do your research on this


Who said it was used in feed?


----------

